# Oothecae and which species can you put in the fridge



## recluse (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello all, I recently received some B. mendica and C. elongata from Yen. I was wondering if and when I have a successful breeding and oothecae are laid, can these two species of mantids oothecae be kept in the fridge until I am ready for nymphs? And if so, how long and at what temps. and humidity? Thanks.

Hans


----------



## dino. (Jan 22, 2006)

I wouldn't reccomend putting the c. elongate in the fridge, but ive heard B mendica do better in cool temperatures


----------

